# Happy Birthday Dr Morbius!



## Zombie-F

Wish the Docta a happy birthday everyone! :jol:


----------



## Adam I

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## fick209

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday Dr M!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Spooky1

Happy Birthday Doc!


----------



## sharpobject

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Terrormaster

Happy Birthday Doc!


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Birthday to ya, Dr. Morbius!!!!!!


----------



## nixie

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday, Dr M!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers




----------



## DeathTouch

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Thanks everyone! Super B-day graphics. I wonder where you guys get those?


----------



## morbidmike

happy birthday Doc I hope for many more years of haunting!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

almost missed it Doc...hope it's better than ever!


----------



## Spider Rider

Happy Cake Day!


----------



## heresjohnny

Happy Birthday Doc! I think Zombie-F should buy you a shot or 2 or 10


----------



## Otaku

Happy B-Day, Doc! I know I've used this vid before, but I still get a kick out of it -


----------



## HalloweenRick

Happy Birthday Doc!


----------



## DarkLore

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Joiseygal

Happy B-Day Dr. Morbius


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Happy Birthday Dr. M!


----------



## scareme

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Doctor!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Thank you all, Those B-day wishes really made my day!


----------



## beelce

Hope you had a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY DocM


----------



## Vlad

A belated Happy one Doc, although I suspect the celebrations will go on for weeks! lol


----------



## Draik41895

HaPPy BirthDay!!!!!!!!!!!!!

P.s. ever invite any haunters over to celebrate with you?


----------



## buckaneerbabe

Happy Birthday Doc!!!!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn




----------



## Dr Morbius

Vlad said:


> A belated Happy one Doc, although I suspect the celebrations will go on for weeks! lol


Dude, with Christmas so close to my Bday, you have no idea how close to the truth that really is!


----------



## DarkLore

Happy Birthday DM


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Happy birthday!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooklights

How did I miss this? Happy late Birthday, Dr. Morbius. I hope you had a good one!


----------

